# Container ships collide off China - merged threads



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Take a look at the Vessel Finder AIS plot in this GCaptain report about the collision betweeh the Maersk and German container vessls off the China coast. Looks like a classic? http://gcaptain.com/major-damage-to-maersk-line-ship-involved-in-collision-off-china


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Vessels approaching end-on or nearly end-on - and one turns to port at the last minute?

Very odd.


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

cant get the staff these days


----------



## Kaiser Bill (Jun 28, 2006)

*Ships collision*

off China. http://gcaptain.us11.list-manage.co...3fba611f84640a8337&id=3e8a48fc2f&e=ce45db01a8  According to the AIS recreation it appears the German helmsman was p*ssed. (Smoke)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Crisis counselling. Is this the politically correct description of a millennium bollocking?


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Jawohl.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

A near perfect ***ulative turn.


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes, all the time I watched I kept saying somebody go hard to starboard.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Was it in a compulsory pilotage area?


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#5

This seems highly unlikely.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

This will be a classic case for the text books.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

The action replay shows substantial turns to port at different times by both ships before the collision.

There is no mention yet of any fog.

Very odd indeed.


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

I would imagine the various slight alterations by both vessels was for collision 

avoidance of the hundreds of small fishing craft that proliferate the area.

Am still dumbfounded by the alterations to port though ?


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

There are faint echoes (no pun intended) of the Andrea Doria / Stockholm incident. "Radar assisted collision"?


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

The Andrea Doria/Stockholm and all of the other ***ulative turn cases involved fog - of which as yet there is no mention here.

A further mystery is that radar-plotting and familiarity with it (and VHF communication) have all improved a thousand-fold in the sixty years since the Andrea Doria collision.


----------



## Biggles Wader (Jul 18, 2013)

John Gurton said:


> I would imagine the various slight alterations by both vessels was for collision
> 
> avoidance of the hundreds of small fishing craft that proliferate the area.
> 
> Am still dumbfounded by the alterations to port though ?


I was thinking that there must have been other vessels close by,not showing up on the display we can see.


----------

